# Prroject: OchoCinco 5K



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

Well it seems I shall be recieving my car back soon, by Sept. 20th so I thought I"d update it to project status. My car went out of commision when it was discovered to have a bad water pump and a fuel line leak, the pump has been fixed but I do hope the ful line is the problem with the engine. The brake pads are going to be replaced and so are the CV Axles. So after the lines, brakes and axles the car should be fine.(Hopefully) Anyways Im gona be doing a lot of stuff to it. Getting a Bypass Valve and 1.8 Bar kit from Ben Swann and maybe an exhaust from 2Bennett or 034MotorSports. Any other things I can think of or are available ar gonna go on. So here we go
Currently on Step 0.1 Waiting for Axles,Brakes, FuelLines. Stock Pics to come soon.


----------

